# Police certificate needed for Working Holiday Visa?



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys

Just filling in forms for my canadian working holiday visa, but also want to apply for the Oz one in July, just before I turn 31!

I need to get a police certificate for the Canada one, wondering if I will need one for the Oz one as well, since it is cheaper to order it now... Couldn't see any info on it so assume not?

cheers


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

No the Australian government does the check before you arrive on most occassions that's why it's important to declare criminal convictions it's sort of a test they have for your honesty. With Canada if you have as much as a drink driving conviction I wouldn't even bother applying for a WHV.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Weebie said:


> No the Australian government does the check before you arrive on most occassions that's why it's important to declare criminal convictions it's sort of a test they have for your honesty. With Canada if you have as much as a drink driving conviction I wouldn't even bother applying for a WHV.


Brilliant, thanks for the reply. I don't have any convictions anyway but for Canada it is mandatory to get the certificate. I have been arrested before for fighting, when I was younger and more stupid, but never charged with anything, just held in a cell overnight... do I need declare this?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

JimJams said:


> Brilliant, thanks for the reply. I don't have any convictions anyway but for Canada it is mandatory to get the certificate. I have been arrested before for fighting, when I was younger and more stupid, but never charged with anything, just held in a cell overnight... do I need declare this?


No don't declare that with Canada. Canada is extremely fussy and it's in your best interests not to let them know about previous incidents. With Australia it's fine if you have had incidents in the past just let them know because they will find susprising find out anyway.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice mate, sending off for police cert today so hopefully there should be no mention of those incidents... Australia probably expects some misdemeanors as a pre-req anyway


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, sending off for police cert today so hopefully there should be no mention of those incidents... Australia probably expects some misdemeanors as a pre-req anyway


Hi JimJams,

Really glad I stumbled across this post as I'm pretty much in the same position as you.
How did you get on with your Canadian application? I hope it all worked out for you mate.

I've never been in trouble with the Police before, but 5 years ago I was unfortunatley caught up in an incident on a saturday night, and like you, ended up spending the night in a cell.
I wasn't charged with anything, was just given a slap on the wrist and a caution.
(were you cautioned also?)

Anyway, if you could let me know how you got on as I'm really hoping that this silly, one off mistake won't affect my chances of getting the holiday working visa without any problems.

Oh, and if anyone else is reading this and could help put my mind at ease it would be much appreciated!

Thanks
Matt


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Matt

You'll be glad to know that I now have my Canadian visa (got issued in May 2011) and I'll be heading over there in May 2012.

The police certificate had no mention of the arrest, and I presume I was cautioned when I was arrested.The case basically it got dropped as a his word against my word type of situation and basically I got a slap on the wrist too. My certificate came back with "No record" (I can't remember exactly).

Go apply for the the certificate mate, think you will be fine. My cert took about 3 weeks to come through, hopefully you applied already or it may get caught up in xmas delays. Also if you haven't already done so, go get your proof of funds form filled in, since that has been a big issue for a lot of people getting the bank to sign it (I had the same issue).

Hopefully that's put your mind at ease  Good luck and maybe see you in Canada!!! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> You'll be glad to know that I now have my Canadian visa (got issued in May 2011) and I'll be heading over there in May 2012.
> 
> ...




Thats great news! I'm glad you didnt have any problems mate.
So how comes you you're waiting to head over in May of next year? did you want to save up a bit of extra cash to take over? (sorry I hope you don't mind me asking?)

I haven't got the Police cert just yet, I will do very soon though.
This may be a silly question, but is the Police cert the same as CBR check? Did you just go to your local station and ask for a copy of background check? (I think this costs £10.00 doesn't it?)

A good thing I found out today is that you no longer have to complete a proof of funds form (as it will be the new 2012 IEC program; you just need to have the proof of funds with you when you arrive in Canada)

How long did it take in all for the Visa to come through, and get the "ok"??

You have definitely put my mind at ease!  I'll sleep well tonight!
Will keep you posted!
Where abouts are you heading out to anyway? Will have to meet for a beer if it all goes according to plan!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Good news mate about the proof of funds form, that was a real biyatch to get for everyone!

I was supposed to be heading out a few weeks back, but I got offered a 6 month contract (I work in IT) and the money was too tempting to turn down... so basically will be getting into the country a few days before the last entry date! But basically to save up a load of cash!!!

Not sure what the CBR is... the form you need to fill is here but it costs £35 now!

http://www.acpo.police.uk/documents/Application_Form.pdf

From getting all the paperwork together and sending in confirmation of payment, it took about 6 weeks to get confirmation, although some people have got it through quicker.

When are you thinking of going over there? My plan is to start in Montreal (I have relatives there) and then Toronto and onto Vancouver... no real plan except for go, see where I like, and try and find a job!


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh nice one, thanks for that mate - will get that sent of sharpish!
I just need to keep an eye on when the visa's actually go on sale and move quick, think it's Jan they go on sale?

Six weeks isn't too bad actually, thought it would be a lot longer than that.

Well my plan is to head to Toronto, stay there for a while, find my feet, find a job and a place and then who knows!?
I want to head to Vancouver too, but that would probably be later on.
I have friends in New York, so will be planning on having a good few weekends in NY!

Have you signed up with one these companies who offer those programs? like BUNAC or Go International?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Good stuff. Sound like you are going to just see where the road takes you, like me.

The visa's should be released around Jan-ish. Think it was Feb this year due to the new system going live... previous to this year you always had to go through Bunac. I didn't sign up to the companies, think with might have to get te visa with them to be eligible, not sure you might be able to pay separately. Don't think they will be able to help me much with work, and I don't expect to have any difficulty finding IT work.

If you do decide to apply for your police cert soon, then I think the visa requirement is either 3 or 6 old max. I will look though my paperwork if you like, get you ahead of the application process!

When you planning of going over? As soon as you get the visa?


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Good stuff. Sound like you are going to just see where the road takes you, like me.
> 
> The visa's should be released around Jan-ish. Think it was Feb this year due to the new system going live... previous to this year you always had to go through Bunac. I didn't sign up to the companies, think with might have to get te visa with them to be eligible, not sure you might be able to pay separately. Don't think they will be able to help me much with work, and I don't expect to have any difficulty finding IT work.
> 
> ...



Yeah I just want to get there, find out whats-what, and then just go with the flow.

I think I'll probably go with BUNAC, as they do group flights and it would be good to meet a few people on the flight over.
I don't think I'll need them to find me work tough, as I may be able to get work with my current company in the Toronto office.

I think I'm going to apply for the police cert this weekend actually, may as well get the ball rolling!
Sorry if I'm being thick, but what do you meanthe requirement is either 3 or 6 old max??
Oh cool, any help would be much appreciated, thanks mate!

I'm planning to go over in June, waas thinking about holding on a few months so I have a bit more cash, but I just want to get over there asap


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt_thomas said:


> I think I'm going to apply for the police cert this weekend actually, may as well get the ball rolling!
> Sorry if I'm being thick, but what do you meanthe requirement is either 3 or 6 old max??
> Oh cool, any help would be much appreciated, thanks mate!
> 
> I'm planning to go over in June, waas thinking about holding on a few months so I have a bit more cash, but I just want to get over there asap


Yeah, sorry I didn't explain that very well! I thought that the application form said the certificate had to be no more than 6 months old... just checked my Canadian applicaton and it doesn't mention any dates. Obviously it shouldn't be too out of date by the time you apply. I'd say maybe get everything ready and apply in a couple weeks. Hopefully you'll have it by mid-Jan which should fit in with the visa application.

I know that feeling of just wanting to get over there... been sitting at work bored out my head cos my mind is already in Canada, lol.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Yeah, sorry I didn't explain that very well! I thought that the application form said the certificate had to be no more than 6 months old... just checked my Canadian applicaton and it doesn't mention any dates. Obviously it shouldn't be too out of date by the time you apply. I'd say maybe get everything ready and apply in a couple weeks. Hopefully you'll have it by mid-Jan which should fit in with the visa application.
> 
> I know that feeling of just wanting to get over there... been sitting at work bored out my head cos my mind is already in Canada, lol.



Oh ok, I thought thats what you might have meant.
I checked and the certificate is vaild for 12 months from date of issue, so should be ok!

Have just printed off the application for the Police Cert and will be sending it off this afternoon!

On the continuation sheet did you explain about the arrest? I was thinking of putting that it was a one off, and that I wasn't actually charged, or convicted with anything - was just given a caution??
What did you put?

Thanks mate!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't put anything mate and just ticked NO, just thought I'd apply and see what they came back with! I think since your arrest was so long along it may have now fall off your arrest list (they're only supposed to stay on there for a certain number of years).

I'd be tempted to tick NO, and worst case I was going to plead "oh, I forgot about that"... besides, your application for WHV has not gone in yet so you can fill that in according to what you get back from ACPO


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Well it was five years ago, so I think I will tick NO and hope for the best!?

If they do pull me up, I'll just say that I thought the record was taken off the list after 5 years so didn't have to tick YES?

Fingers crossed.....!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt_thomas said:


> Well it was five years ago, so I think I will tick NO and hope for the best!?
> 
> If they do pull me up, I'll just say that I thought the record was taken off the list after 5 years so didn't have to tick YES?
> 
> Fingers crossed.....!


That's the one... there was a list somewhere of how long stuff takes to come off your record, or even for Canadian purposes deemed served and long enough ago... I remember I scoured through this list to make sure I would be ok... it depended on the crime, and so pretty sure you'll get a clean cert back 

Good luck.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah I think I read that on the Canadian Governments website actually.

It said they would view you as rehabilitated fiver years after the offense, and the offenses listed were all convictions, didn't say anything about cautions??
So hopefully I'll be ok?!

I've printed off a subject access form anyway which I'm going to take to my local station, that will tell me what info they have on me.

Sorry to bombard you with all these questions mate!
I'll keep you posted on my progress anyway, roll on visa release date!!

Have a good weekend


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

No worries mate, glad to be of assistance, god knows there have been a lot of people on here helping me!

Up to you on the subject access, it may give you more info than the cert, but as long the cert says No Trace then you are fine. I am guessing that the subject access will cost you another tenner. Cheap if you are interested, but useless for anything else.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> No worries mate, glad to be of assistance, god knows there have been a lot of people on here helping me!
> 
> Up to you on the subject access, it may give you more info than the cert, but as long the cert says No Trace then you are fine. I am guessing that the subject access will cost you another tenner. Cheap if you are interested, but useless for anything else.



Well the assistance is appreciated!

The only reason I was going to get the subject access report was to see if my record flags up or not?
I'm just a bit worried that if it does flag up I had a caution 5 years ago, and I didn't declare it, it will delay getting the report? or they may not complete the cert as I failed to give the correct info?

If it did flag up also I was thinking about sending a little letter with the visa application, saying how it was a silly mistake, and a one off... etc etc

How many years ago was it when you were arrested?
(sorry; again, I hope you dont mind me asking!?)


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I got arrested in 2005, so it was 6 years ago. I think you will be fine, I doubt the UK would delay your report just for that, they are the ones who have all the information after all! I very much doubt that they delete any of this data, just mark it as "inactive" or "not for disclosure" or something. They're supposed to destroy all the DNA evidence they take from you too, can't remember how many years it is supposed to be. Very much doubt they destroy that either!

Personally, I wouldn't bother, just apply for the thing. If you are applying through Bunac then don't worry about the delays. As soon as you pay your fees they reserve your visa for you and give you a lot of time to get your paperwork together. If you are applying direct then it becomes a first come first serve basis.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Just realised I posted this on the Australia forum and we going on about Canada, lol. Lucky you found this in here!


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I got arrested in 2005, so it was 6 years ago. I think you will be fine, I doubt the UK would delay your report just for that, they are the ones who have all the information after all! I very much doubt that they delete any of this data, just mark it as "inactive" or "not for disclosure" or something. They're supposed to destroy all the DNA evidence they take from you too, can't remember how many years it is supposed to be. Very much doubt they destroy that either!
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't bother, just apply for the thing. If you are applying through Bunac then don't worry about the delays. As soon as you pay your fees they reserve your visa for you and give you a lot of time to get your paperwork together. If you are applying direct then it becomes a first come first serve basis.



Well I just read on another forum that someone from Bunac 2009 got his visa ok, and he had a caution for posession of cannabis and a vandalism charge!?
Was pretty pleased to read that!

Yeah, so think I'll send the ACRO application off tomorrow - fingers crossed it comes back the same as yours did!?

Just need to keep an eye on Bunac as their 2012 programs aren't on sale just yet


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi mate,
How's it going?
Was just wondering if I could pick your brains again!?

I'm filling out part of the application and I've come across the previous employment section.
It only gives you 3 sections to fill in 3 previous employers, and I'm going to need to a couple of pages.

My problem is that it says the application needs to be typed, but not sure what to do about the extra pages that won't be able to be typed? When I come to validate it won't have the whole of my previous employment background?
I've been told to handwrite that part which is fine, but was just a bit worried when the check it electronically.

Did you have this problem at all?

Cheers

Matt


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey buddy,

Things are good. Sounds like your progressing your app. Which app are you talking about, ACRO or the visa app? There's nothing on ACRO application asking about employers... only your address and dates of occupancy (i.e. when you lived there).

The Canada visa app had 8 entries on there for me, but the form may have changed... but they also wanted a copy of my CV attached to my app. I need need all the space (on either app) anyway.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, slowly but surely.

It's one part of the visa application, and they want my 10 year employment history.
I only have space for 3 entries though?

I've been told that I should print out the additional pages and fill them out by hand, but I'm not sure as you need to save the details electronically?

Think I need to find the number for the embassy and ask the question.

So have you got your flights sorted for next may?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh ok, there was space for 8 entries on mine. Presume there is no page for additional information? Seems like they have changed it somewhat now. Also, although they like you to fill in the form electronically, this was mainly for easier readability since it had to then be printed and signed and sent in the post to them anyway. They also wanted a copy of my CV, with information about all my jobs on.

Send them an email, their email address used to be <[email protected]>, i've emailed them and they got back to me within a few days.

Good luck.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

A CV without any previous job info on it? So what info did you put on there? 

I sent an email to that address today, so will hopefully hear back from them soon?

Thanks for your help again mate!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd had 5 previous full time jobs so they were on there, so had enough space on app and CV was 2 pages long - standard CV i use for UK job apps with addresses of all copanies i'd worked for. Hopefully they'll come back to you quickly.

I haven't booked anything yet, will also need to get health insurance sorted! Probably get it all sorted around March time.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah fingers crossed they'll come back to me soon.

I'll keep you posted on my progress! 
If i don't speak to you before have a good Xmas

Matt


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I'd had 5 previous full time jobs so they were on there, so had enough space on app and CV was 2 pages long - standard CV i use for UK job apps with addresses of all copanies i'd worked for. Hopefully they'll come back to you quickly.
> 
> I haven't booked anything yet, will also need to get health insurance sorted! Probably get it all sorted around March time.


Well thats the application done and sent by special delivery today!
The Police cert came back with caution, and had the definition of affray... which wasn't great, but I wrote a letter to accompany the letter, so hopefully I'll get a sympathetic officer sorting through my application!?

I have one last question to pester you with (sorry...) once they receive the application, do they send you an email just to aknowledge that they have received it?

Cheers
Matt


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Just received an email that Bunac's Work Canada programme for 2012 has opened, and so presumably the direct applications through the embassy also.

Good luck with your app, have a great xmas and new year.


----------

